
Weak economy...strong dollar - kqr2
http://money.cnn.com/2009/03/02/markets/thebuzz/index.htm
======
bitwize
Meanwhile, Canadians are still telling jokes of the form, "It cost me around
five bucks, which means about 7.7 million of your dollars."

